# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  حكم محكمة النقض في بطلان القبض والتفتيش

## هيثم الفقى

بطلان القبض والتفتيش

حكم محكمة النقض في بطلان القبض والتفتيش

إن النص فى المادة 41/1 من الدستور على أن " الحرية الشخصية حق طبيعى وهو مصونة لا تمس وفيما عدا حالة التلبس لا يجوز القبض على أحد أو تفتيشه أو حبسه أو تقييد حريته بأى قيد أو منعه من التنقل إلا بأمر تستلزمه ضرورة هذا الأمر من القاضى المختص أو النيابة العامة وذلك وفقا لأحكام القانون " مؤداه أن أى قيد يرد على الحرية الشخصية بوصفها حقا طبيعيا من حقوق الإنسان لا يجوز إجراؤه إلا فى حالة من حالات التلبس كم اهو معرف قانونا أو بإذن من السلطة المختصة وإذ كانت المادتان 34، 35 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية المعدلتان بالقانون رقم 37 لسنة 1972 قد أجازتا لمأمور الضبط القضائى فى أحوال التلبس بالجنايات أو الجنح المعاقب عليها بالحبس لمدة تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر أن يقبض على المتهم الحاضر الذى توجد دلائل كافية على اتهامه بالجريمة فإن لم يكن حاضرا جاز لمأمور الضبط القضائى أن يستصدر أمرا بضبطه وإحضاره وكانت المادة 46 من القانون ذاته تجيز تفتيش المتهم فى الحالات التى يجوز فيها القبض عليه قانونا ومن ثم فإنه إذا أجاز القانون القبض عليه لم يجز تفتيشه وبطل ما أسفر عنه القبض والتفتيش الباطلين .

الطعن رقم 23765 لسنة 67 ق جلسة 17/1/2000

----------

